# DIY Plans for awesome indoor vertical garden



## AquaGardener

Hi all, 
I'm a young entrepreneur from Chicago and have been concerned about our food system for some time.
Out of college, I started an indoor farming company to research and develop next-gen ag. systems.
I designed some of the largest indoor aquaponics systems around and am now trying to launch a new side venture:
New Document - Created By AjaXplorer

Basically, I set out to design an indoor aquaponic garden that can be built and operated with parts available at many big-box retailers nationwide.
And I've done it.













Now I want to share my DIY Plans with anyone who is interested in growing their own lettuce year round.

The system is call the _Lettuce AquaGarden 3624_ and it can produce up to 450+ heads of better-than-organic lettuce per year!
That's enough to feed two people, day in and day out.

Again, every single part can be purchased from local big-box stores, so you can start farming at any time.

Imagine knowing that your food supplies will never run out; that you can always have the freshest greens imaginable- even in the dead of winter!
It's really simple because I've spent years developing the procedures and designs that allow for easy assembly, operation, and scaling.

If you are interested in the ultimate piece of prepper equipment, check my site out at New Document - Created By AjaXplorer for more information.

Happy Prepping,
The AquaGardener


----------



## Dr. Prepper

Hello AquaGardener - you're probably going to get slammed with all kinds of spammer comments here. It seems that some folks just love to bitch about everything. They're usually the ones who never contribute to the discussions - they just whine.

You're idea sounds pretty good and I applaud you for stepping out to make something of your ideas and of yourself. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Smitty901

We already start many things in the house early this look interesting


----------



## joec

That is a good idea and we have had a couple of AeroGardens in the house as well as a large garden window. We grow herbs and peppers for the most part in ours.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch

First of all welcome from Canada! And i like this idea at home I built a 14 X 24 green house last year so I could grow food during the winter months think I might try this out next crop just make one try it out and see how it works last thing I did was make a bunch of up side down tomato pots get more use out of the space and try are working not bad at all!


----------



## AquaGardener

Thanks for the support everyone! I'm trying to get this DIY plan far and wide because it's the only one you can assemble with out buying anything from the internet!

Let me know if you have any questions about my system or about aquaponics in general. 

It can be little tricky to start, but worth it all. 
(though I take care of all that in my DIY plan, of course :mrgreen


----------



## AquaGardener

Mudder.Mitch said:


> First of all welcome from Canada! And i like this idea at home I built a 14 X 24 green house last year so I could grow food during the winter months think I might try this out next crop just make one try it out and see how it works last thing I did was make a bunch of up side down tomato pots get more use out of the space and try are working not bad at all!


My system would _kill it_ in a greenhouse. And since lights are the most expensive line item, it would come out much cheaper to assemble?


----------



## Jan Harvey

Nice idea for green house ......
Thanks


----------



## Notsoyoung

Dr. Prepper said:


> Hello AquaGardener - you're probably going to get slammed with all kinds of spammer comments here. It seems that some folks just love to bitch about everything. They're usually the ones who never contribute to the discussions - they just whine.
> 
> You're idea sounds pretty good and I applaud you for stepping out to make something of your ideas and of yourself. Keep up the good work.


I am one of those who "bitch" about people who come to this forum just to sell things, and I would like to point out that I have contributed a hell of allot more to discussions then you have.


----------

